# Christmas exchange participants...



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What do you think about posting under this topic what our little furbabies would like to have, sizes, and other misc. stuff? This way it will still be a secret as to who you have and maybe we won't be bothering Scott so much. yes, no...?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I think thats an excellent idea!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I do too. I'm waiting to get Phoebe's measurements tonight and I will edit this post for her *shhhh* Secret Santa





















We are so excited!

Ok, since I forgot to get her measurements... Phoebe is an x-small usually in any type of clothes, she is 5lbs if that helps. If its up to me and there is a close size match, I always go up.

She has plenty of those though, so the only other tip we have is that we loooooove PINK









Phoebe pretty much loves anything, really. I am always amazed that she seems to know what the newest toy in the house is, and its her favorite







Also she is so excited when I have something in my hands, any package or whatever, she thinks is HERS









And thanks in advance to her secret santa, she







you


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds good to me too! Here is Sassy's info:

6--6.5 lbs.(normally size Small in U.S. for clothes)
loves Bows-----colors mommy loves on Sassy are Red, Pink, Purple, Black, Royal Blue (we use the ones with the elastics that slip over her top knot.)
No treats please--Sassy is a picky eater
Toys----plushy toys with long arms and legs that are easy to pick up (Sassy will not play with rubber or vinyl toys, I guess it is the smell)
Grooming products--we use CC products
Pretty PINK leash that will match her stroller and dress---LOL


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Sound good to me too.
 OH no I think we missed the sign up














I pm Scott but I haven't heard back yet ..







Hey Scott is there anyway Summer can join in on the fun







PLEASE







Let us know we love to buy gifts for cute furry friends....Waiting  
to hear back from u


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Being I know I didn't give a whole lot of info...

Boom's a 18 pound boy! Daddy is anti girly stuff. HE wears a medium in most stuff US sized.

If you havent see the pics Boom got completely shaved so he has like no hair







so clothing could be good. Also he loves bandanas and stuff..

He's an extremely strong chewer so toys have to be durable. 

He likes most toys he gets, he loves chicken, beef, cheese, and peanut butter. 

With no hair I think we can forgo any bows, esp since Daddy doesnt like girly stuff. 

We're plenty good on collars and leashes too.

Further than that you'll probably hafta let me know through Scott.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know I for sure added Prissys measurements in my email. I thought I would also include that SHe isnt into toys but loves treats. Loves Bully sticks. Even though she is a girl she doesnt wear cloths or collars well because of her hair. Bows and barrettes are great and treats, sorry to be picky its not me its Prissy.









I guess you can email scott for any more info.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

That sounds great!









I thought I put everything in the email. But I will post it again.

Baby Gizmo loves any kind of toys. Ball and sqeaky toys are his favorite. We don't do bows. (Daddy doesn't allow them) Is a very picky eater when it comes to snacks--he hardly won't eat dog snacks. He is a year and a half. He is approximately 13 to 14 inches from the base of his neck to his tail as far as I can tell because he is a wiggle worm. I hope this helps whoever is his secret Santa.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Cosmo is 1 lb. 12 oz. so far the clothes have to x-small
he doesn't seem interested in rubber toys, he likes rope and plush toys
he likes to chew on bones. (please no rawhide, I don't like my pets chewing 
those due to blockage capabilities)
He is just starting to get to be able to put bows in, and has no rubberbands
or manly bows. He would also absolutley love the BLUE dog house bed that
someone has posted that Wal-Mart has.

Other than that I am sure he will be happy either way. I would love some of
the CC combs or slicker but I think those are too expensive.

I suppose I should leave my real name so you know who I am????
Angela Williams


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea







Peechie loves furry toys with squeekies. She is a size small and I love to put bows in her hair. Does anyone know the price range??


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

...here is a copy of the original post that Scott made about the dollar amount. 

Oct 5 2005, 04:32 PM Post #15 

there is no maximum/minimum spending limit involved---ideal gift will be between $5.00-10.00, but sometimes you tend to spend a whee bit more, and then there are times that maybe you can't quite afford it, so a toy from the $1.00 mart will do just as good. It's not about money, it's not about fashion, and it's certainly not about showing others what you have.... it's about friendships and thoughts. And everyone in this group are all friends.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Doo....whoops I mean Ruby Jean







loves the latex (no vinyl) squeaky toys, plush toys, clothes, bows, she is a "I want it all" type of girl.







She is 5 lbs. She is very picky about her treats so that's probably not a good idea....and she too loves the doghouse from Wal-mart.... ha ha....


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Great idea, Scott has been so good about organizing this, its good to help him out.

My babies aren't picky, they're both girls and both weigh six pounds. They love Marj's bows (on barettes), and food, and toys. Their favorite food is human baby food (Gerber Meat Sticks), and we're always running out of Nylabone Durables. I don't know how much they cost, so it might not be a good idea, but Bella needs a red or black rolled leather collar to match her tag that I got her awhile back. Its just for trips to the post office or the vet, we won't be attaching a lead to it. We just want that kind so her hair doesn't matt under it. Really though, we love surprises, and Bella is going to get such a kick out of this. She loves going to the post office and I swear she knows when the box is for her, she does a little happy dance


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

HI Guys,

First I want to say I'm sorry to who ever got me. LOL  

I will be picking Noel up on Dec. 12 so she will be TINY. But the good news is we need just about everything so that will make things easier...maybe. LOL

I hope she wears bows as well as Rosie does....so any bows or those elastic strunchie things would be great...and of course any color is good since we are just starting out. LOL

Any toys ... treats .... harness ... clothes ... just about anything will work....

now my favorite color is pink but all colors are good.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

To whomever has me and Jack









Jack is 10 pounds... measurements are 11 inch neck, 16 inch chest, 14 inches long, and 13 inches tall at the shoulders.

He loves edible nylabones, greenies, pretty much any and all treats... He likes fluffy toys that squeak, socks... whatever!









He doesn't wear clothes but that's just because I don't have any. No bows though... I keep his hair real short on top. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

I think it's a great idea to post size of our fur kids. Mia is 13 inches from neck to tail, with a 16 inches chest and about 8pd 6 0z. Sno's 11 inches from neck to tail and has a 14 inch chest and i think about 6 pds.
The girl's love all toys, we have two basket full and can never have to many. Sno can not eat lots of the treats that are out there, They make her sick. I alway have their hair up, so bows are great. 
I have not been on sm, been so busy that i have not had time to get on-line. We're look forward to finding our gifts.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I will have to check out Caesar's measurements later and then update them on here. I usually just have him with me at Petsmart and that's how I know what to pick out!  He isn't huge on clothes. He does love treats and any kind of soft toy, that makes noise. Isn't really big on rubber toys. Hope this helps!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Here is info on Daisy. She weighs only about 6.5-7 lbs. She wears clothes that are size xtra small here in the US. She usually wears pretty girly outfits that are pink, but anything will work. She loves toys.

Toby is really too small to wear any clothes yet because he only weighs 1.5 lbs or so. He has a little stuffed chick that he likes to chew on so any soft toys will work. 

I can't really think of anything else, but they are not picky and will welcome anything! :lol:


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes! I missed this thread







Peanut is 12inches from neck to tail and Tic is 13 inches from neck to tail. They both weigh about 6.5 lbs. Peanut is on a prescription diet now, so treats probably wouldn't work too well for us







They love plush toys and the squeakier they are the more fun the boys have







They both have short cuts, so they don't need any of the cute bows out there









This thread is a great idea! We're looking foward to finding our secret santa


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parkers neck is 9.5, chest is 14, length is 11
only treats he can have are gooberlicious and dehydrated chicken...he will get the runs on ne thing else. he doesnt play with toys, has a basket full he doesnt touch







but he loves to play dress up and model for pictures. he already has a santa suit from last years gift exchange...u can see on my web site of the pics of his other outfits.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

If you got my name:









One thing I don't need is clothes. My daddy got me 5 new sweaters and a coat last month. They were just hanging them on the rack and he had no control. I also don't need shoes, dad bought them last winter and I have yet to wear them. There just not for me, I can't walk in them. Every time I see them...I run.....hehehe. I have short hair, so bows will not stay in....unless you send glue also. 

Give me treats....shhhhh... don't tell mom, I'm weighing in at 10 lbs. Toys(fluffy ones that squeak). Ain't found a stuffed animal yet I can't handle. I'm a big chewer (nylabones and the edible ones), but I don't like the rubber toys. They have a funny taste....yucks.









My mom has been changing the grooming stuff. Says my hair is dry....well it's my hair. Any way, she talks about ordering from CC and getting grooming stuff, shampoos and brushes/combs.









Right now my favorite thing to play with is dad's sock. It has a pill bottle with bells in it and a big knot in the center, so I can't to the bottle. Ya, right....some day I will succeed.










You can really get me just any thing... Toys... treats... grooming stuff....I know I will love and enjoy what ever your decide.










Okay gata run and do some chewing......









Puddles


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Whoops I missed this post!








Great idea though.

Basically these guys love everything

Lilo (girl) is about 9-10 inches long. She loves clothes, collars, toys etc..
Stitch (boy) is 10 inches (but he's super super skinny) loves the same stuff I guess.

They'll be excited even if they get paper to play with! hehe 

Quesiton. When are we supposed to send these gifts out by??


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Dear (Secret) Santa,
Thank you for taking time out of your day to shop for me.







My sister Sassy is an extra small and I am a size small, did I mention I love treats, lol. Sassy likes greenies and bully sticks, I love all food products and my warm and fuzzy toys. I usually invite one of my fuzzy stuffed toys to bed with me. Sassy doesn't like toys she prefers mom and dads slippers.She sleeps with mom & dads socks, she is always stealing previously worn items to snuggle with if she is not in bed with mom and dad hiding beneath the covers. I like to stretch out in my own bed so when mom and dad go to sleep I tip toe down my stairs and stretch out in my own bed.







I love to play fetch with mini tennis balls. Sassy likes to steal my ball and hide it outside. It drives me crazy trying to find it. :new_Eyecrazy: 
Ruv you,
Flurry


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Nov 6 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Dear (Secret) Santa,
> Thank you for taking time out of your day to shop for me.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
















How cute!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Okay! I am just too excited. So someone can just go on and tell me who my secret Santa is


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

What? You weren't notified? Sadly, there simply weren't enough Secret Santas. You're getting nothing but coal this year.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Nov 7 2005, 12:07 AM
> *What?  You weren't notified?  Sadly, there simply weren't enough Secret Santas.  You're getting nothing but coal this year.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Will you please tell Santa to make it firewood instead. Our fireplace does not burn coal


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

How do I join Secret Santa? This sounds like great fun.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Macy is a 1 year old female maltese. She weighs 9.5 pounds. She likes sweaters, t-thirts size small her favorite colors are pink, purple, red. She loves greenies, chew bones, any brand of treats, and toys that make a lot of noise. (No plastic ones please)


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi's measurements are:
Neck 8.5
Chest 13
Length 11
Weight 6 lbs

He likes jerky treats ... pretty much any treat that is long and skinny, so like jerky, tendons, bully sticks (yuck!). We just got the Merrick WishBone and he really likes that

CC grooming products... asked parents for a set of combs and brushes... but we'll see

Colors: Blues, Greens

Would like a Santa outfit

Likes stuffed animals, especially ones that have long arms/legs, or strings... likes to "tear" them up, or at least get out his frustrations by throwing them all over the place

Anything fishy... fish bows, fish stuffed animals, clothes... etc (just like his mommie!) 

hmmm... he's not too picky, but doesn't seem to like any crunchy baked treats, like bones or cookies ... 

Hope it helps! Thanks beforehand!!!  

I'm definitely excited!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris weighs 7 lbs. She is 11 inches from neck to tail and is 14 inches around the chest. She likes squeaky toys and balls. She doesn't like rubber or vinyl toys. She doesn't like to wear anything that goes down on her legs. She likes bows. No treats please as we are dealing with allergies. Guess that about covers it. This is going to be fun!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

What about home made treats? I'm thinking about making some chicken jerky w/ glucosamine for the holidays and give out to my local dog buddies and some for my "secret santa" recipient.

My husband said that if he received home-made treats in the mail, he would not give them to our dog. Is that true? I need inputs because I don't want to send them if people will be afraid of them.

hOnest feedback appreciated. 

PS> NO, I'm not going to be el-cheapo. I will buy a gift, but thought of making something myself to ADD to the package.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Nov 12 2005, 11:15 AM
> *What about home made treats? I'm thinking about making some chicken jerky w/ glucosamine for the holidays and give out to my local dog buddies and some for my "secret santa" recipient.
> 
> My husband said that if he received home-made treats in the mail, he would not give them to our dog.  Is that true?  I need inputs because I don't want to send them if people will be afraid of them.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree with your husband. I doubt if I would give homemade treats to K & C.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay, when are we supposed to send our gift? I'm wondering if there is a post with the deadline somewhere?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I think that would depend upon how many miles seperate you and your xmas partner.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay, thanks!!


----------

